# Suche Teichexperten aus Raum 91 oder 95



## Alex_Zander (14. Juni 2010)

ich bräuchte einen experten, der meinen teich besichtigen würde und mir tipps geben könnte, damit ich endlich wieder meine fische sehen kann. die fehlen mir )

lg
hans c. aus 91282 betzenstein


----------



## kikoi (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichexperten aus Raum 91 oder 95*

Hallo
Hast Du schon einen Experten gefunden der Deinen Teich mal angesehen hat oder hast du das Problem selbst gelöst?

Hab etz mal Dein Profil angesehen.
Würde sagen der Filter ist viel zu klein für dein Volumen
Der Biotech 18 reicht bei Fischbesatz meiner Meinung nach höchstens für Teiche bis max.18m³ auch wenn die lieben Oasehändler dies anders sehen und der Meinung sind das was sie sagen ist richtig.
Die Klarwassergarantie bekommt man ja auch mit verkauft! Nur auf welche Sichttiefe bekommt man die Glarwassergarantie???

Im Kies am Teichboden hängt sich Schmoder fest den die Fische immer wieder aufwühlen und so wird es immer wieder zu Wassertrübungen kommen.

Hab einen Bekannten der hat das selbe Problem aber er ist Beratungsressistent und meint der OASE Filter ist das perfekte für seinen Teich



MfG
Micha


----------

